# Guide to Pet Stain & Odor Removal



## buda (Jun 23, 2007)

Anyone interested in a Guide to Pet Stain and Odor Removal let me know.

Regards
Bud Abraham
DETAIL PLUS SYSTEMS


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

How Do You Get Rid Of Dog Hairs. I Have Got A Dyson Animal It Does Not Really Do The Job. Any Tips?


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

use a pet hair removal brush megs one from hal;fords tc is a good start youll be amazed


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

SPAM!

Come on Guys..people pay for links to their own web sites....and this is allowed?

Wrong?

Where is the guide? For removing "Pet Stain & Odor Removal" ?


As if.............


----------

